# Monty Python



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 28, 2011)

And the Lord spake, saying, ?First shalt thou take out  the Holy Pin. Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three  shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting  shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two,  excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the  number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy  Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in my  sight, shall snuff it."

*Cleric from Monty Python and the Holy Grail*


----------



## Budoaiki (Nov 28, 2011)

Ahh, that takes me back.

The knights who say knee probably my favourite part, that or the part with the fearsome bunny (if you've seen it you know what I mean if not then well... you gotta see it.)

Can't help but grin at the thought of that movie and even when picturing Michael Palin's Face in that ridiculous helmet.


----------



## Budoaiki (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's the link for the scene with the "Killer Bunny" from "Monty Python and The Holy Grail", I hope it's not too graphic to post here.
I can't help but laugh out loud every time I watch it.


----------

